# Todays project



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Myself and a 2nd year did this 4" C900 water service today. I forgot what a pain in the rear 4" cast is to tap. 7 hours later.... we had this. For your viewing pleasure.

This will service the aquatic center I am presently doing. 


The last hour of the day we spent moving a 6" floor clean-out I mistakenly put under a threashold.  At least I caught it before the pour.

I managed to get my 2nd year cub in a photo. Having an apprentice is nice. "Make that up, I'm gonna snap some pics":laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice work , is that Dewalt impact worth a sh!t?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

My Dad had it 4 years before I started. So it's around 20 years old. All it ever does is make up MJ fittings. Works saweet. Very fast. One word of caution though... Wear safety glasses and long sleeves when using it near sand. The motor fan moves ALOT of air. It throws sand like crazy. It hurts like heck.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Cool pics. where's the snow? When I lived there as a kid there was always snow on the ground by thanksgiving.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Cool pics. where's the snow? When I lived there as a kid there was always snow on the ground by thanksgiving.


Snow Thursday. It will be the first.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

2nd picture, whats that line crossing your ditch? was it flagged or marked or did you bump it with the track hoe?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Well done job.:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> 2nd picture, whats that line crossing your ditch? was it flagged or marked or did you bump it with the track hoe?


Natural gas main. It was marked. I dug around it with the trackhoe. It was 2" steel. Never laid a tooth on it.

My apprentice probed and hand dug until it was visible


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

nice work.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

the last picture, is that a 22 or is it deflection in the pipe?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SPH said:


> the last picture, is that a 22 or is it deflection in the pipe?


Deflection in the MJ valve under the trackhoe. To run the pipe perfectly straight I would've had to move 3 large stacks of PVC.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice looking Job :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Isn't that kinda shallow for Illinois? When I was visiting there a couple years ago their well went dry so we went through all the hoops to get them on city water. I had to roll 1" k copper from the street to the house and had to be 6 feet down. This is in Bloomington. How come you didn't have to be that deep?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Isn't that kinda shallow for Illinois? When I was visiting there a couple years ago their well went dry so we went through all the hoops to get them on city water. I had to roll 1" k copper from the street to the house and had to be 6 feet down. This is in Bloomington. How come you didn't have to be that deep?


 
It is at 36" right now. After the slab is poured the perimeter of the building gets built up 18 more inches with a 1% grade sloping away. I will end up around 4'6" to 5' deep the whole way when complete. The tap is 5' below the road surface. 

IL plumbing code requires 36" of cover.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks good


----------

